# wing mirror for hymer B640 starline much cheaper



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hi really pleased mirror arrived today £141 including vat+postage saved over £350 and its the right one . prob/ should have put this in trivia but its pleased me! well done sharon at magnum


----------

